# Bottle stoppers



## okietreedude (Dec 1, 2012)

Got some of the Ruth Niles stoppers in last week and have discovered how easy stoppers are to turn. Cranked out a few over the last couple days.

For those that want to do the shotgun shells, be careful - the brass edge is very sharp! 

Made the stand too from some big box store oak i had laying around from another project. Ill put in more holes as i need them.

[attachment=14205]


----------



## okietreedude (Dec 1, 2012)

I guess I could have label the woods: (L to R) Ambrosia maple, black walnut, apple, 2 black walnut (shotgun shells), elm burl, apple


----------



## drycreek (Dec 1, 2012)

David, they look great.


----------



## jdmeek2020 (Dec 13, 2012)

I love the Ruth Niles stoppers...only ones that I use!!! Made in America as well...here is my little group...not as fancy as yours as I just started turning for the first time in October...
[attachment=14589]


----------



## myingling (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice ,,Thats the first i seen them out shot shells


----------



## okietreedude (Dec 13, 2012)

jdmeek2020 said:


> I love the Ruth Niles stoppers...only ones that I use!!! Made in America as well...here is my little group...not as fancy as yours as I just started turning for the first time in October...



Nothing to be ashamed of there. The are simple and easy which isnt bad.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 13, 2012)

Good job, guys! David, that apple really grabbed my attention.


----------

